# How did I screw up this microwave dry?



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 24, 2013)

I cut down what i thought was maple burl (it turned up being a gual?) and cut it into pieces, and sealed most of them. i wanted to turn one, so i did. it hasn't cracked *yet* but i'm guessing it will soon. it's been a whole day so far. another piece (pictured) i wanted to try drying in the microwave.. i ran it on 1 minute, till the bag filled with steam, then took it out, opened the bag, let the steam out, and dryed the wood off. I let it set for probably 10 minutes, until it was just SLIGHTLY warm to the touch, barely at all, and I put it back in the microwave. after 40 seconds, the bag expanded, so I stopped the microwave and took it out. Well, I looked at the side of the wood and noticed these little cracks had formed... what did I do wrong???

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/BurlHunting018_zps60434cce.jpg


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 24, 2013)

start out with less time. If it is super wet which sounds like it is 20 sec may be plenty
I have never used a bag either just wrap in a paper towel

my 2 cents

Dave


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 24, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> start out with less time. If it is super wet which sounds like it is 20 sec may be plenty
> I have never used a bag either just wrap in a paper towel
> 
> my 2 cents
> ...



It was super wet. definitely. I wrapped in paper towel, and put in a bag, mainly because i thought that might help keep any foul smell out of my microwave. How long do you usually wait inbetween microwaving???


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2013)

Your method is sound but I usually rough turn the item first, less wood to dry that way. Then I let it sit for a day or two then return it to final shape.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 24, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Your method is sound but I usually rough turn the item first, less wood to dry that way. Then I let it sit for a day or two then return it to final shape.



thank you very much. So you rough turn, microwave, let sit for a day or two, then finish it?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Your method is sound but I usually rough turn the item first, less wood to dry that way. Then I let it sit for a day or two then return it to final shape.
> ...


That's correct. Nuke, sit, finish turn.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 24, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Outdoormarsh said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 24, 2013)

I just let it cool good most times I am guessing a hour.

Here again my 2 cents but I would think the bag would just cook it more.

I have a MW in my shop for this so I dont have to worry with the smell.

But I understand................lol............been there done that............lol

If your going to bag it maybe even less time 15 sec then let it set.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 24, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> I just let it cool good most times I am guessing a hour.
> 
> Here again my 2 cents but I would think the bag would just cook it more.
> 
> ...



an hour?! whoa. i was off by about 52 minutes...... that's something new to try. thanks.

and I've been looking at old microwaves, but with all my wood/chucks/supplies i've been making for more expenses than profits... so i've gotta hold out on a MW for now..

thanks a bunch for the help


----------

